# ¡Marichocho!



## Mart_ina675

Buon giorno e Buon primo maggio,

qualcuno sa come tradurre ¡Marichocho! ?

Il contesto è: due amici molto in confidenza che si ritrovano dopo taaaanto tempo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * il tuo tentativo di traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*, grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Mart_ina675

Judith y Sebastian se encontran en un bar después de mucho tiempo que no se habian visto. La frase le da asì :

"Sin lugar a dudas Sebas estaba allì y, nada màs abrir la puerta y entrar, de pronto se oyò:
-¡Marichochoooooooooooo!
Judith sonriò ...


Sul dizionario ho trovato che "chocho" vuol dire rimbambito, rincretinito. Ho capito che l'appellativo  marichocho è decisamente poco formale e usato in tono scherzoso ma in italiano non mi viene una traduzione. Nel frattempo cerco di rifletterci meglio. Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Neuromante

Senza conoscere il testo... ti aggiungo il contesto, visto che non lo hai messo:

L´amico è omosessuale... giusto uno di quelli eccessivo
ll bar sarebbe uno "a la moda", sicuramente a Madrid
La storia sucede dagli anni 90 verso adesso, sicuramente è un romanzo attuale, leggero, sicuramente per un publico femminile e senza intenzione di essere riletto. Consumo...



"Chocho", al di la di "Vecchio chocho" significa "Fica" Non è poco formale (Vecchio chocho e comune, ne formale ne informale) ma direttamente una parolaccia.


Ma siccome questo sono solo supposizioni miei e saranno sbagliate... non poso farti la correzione


Pd: Qua, alle Canarie, "chocho " significa anche "lupino" (La pianta)


----------



## gato radioso

Mart_ina675 said:


> Buon giorno e Buon primo maggio,
> 
> qualcuno sa come tradurre ¡Marichocho! ?
> 
> Il contesto è: due amici molto in confidenza che si ritrovano dopo taaaanto tempo.



Marichocho = chica, mujer.
En contexto muy muy coloquial, incluso vulgar.
Esta palabra parece ser procedente del argot gay.


----------



## Mart_ina675

Neromante 
gato Radioso 
Mill Gracias. Alla fine a Marichocho , visto che si riferisce a mujer, ho messo BAMBOLA! che in Italiano è usato sia per lanciare un apprezzamento, anche se un po' volgare, o per salutarsi in questo caso fra un gay e la sua amica dalle "aperte vedute".


----------



## Neuromante

No, no.

Marichocho non è per niente uno apprezzamento, anzi: è un insulto assai offensivo. Se un eterosessuale chiamasse così una donna rischierebbe pure qualche messe in carcere...  In pratica sarebbe come dirli "buona nulla che a fica"


----------



## himalia

Ese insulto se hizo famoso hace unos años en la tele. Una reportera estaba en una cocina de un restaurante. El cocinero, después de rebozar un trozo de merluza en harina, le pide a la periodista que lo reboce en huevo y ella, que evidentemente no tiene mucha idea de cocina, intenta verter el huevo encima del pescado. La reacción de todos podéis verla aquí.

Fue en la tele regional de Extremadura. Confieso que no lo había oído nunca antes de aquello.


----------



## Neuromante

himalia said:


> Ese insulto se hizo famoso hace unos años en la tele. Una reportera estaba en una cocina de un restaurante. El cocinero, después de rebozar un trozo de merluza en harina, le pide a la periodista que lo reboce en huevo y ella, que evidentemente no tiene mucha idea de cocina, intenta verter el huevo encima del pescado *dentro del plato con la harina*. La reacción de todos podéis verla aquí.
> 
> Fue en la tele regional de Extremadura. Confieso que no lo había oído nunca antes de aquello.


Que te quedas corto... pero ya se oía desde un par de años antes...


----------



## Agró

Sabemos, por los datos aportados, lo siguiente:



Mart_ina675 said:


> Il contesto è: due amici molto in confidenza che si ritrovano dopo taaaanto tempo.





Mart_ina675 said:


> Judith y Sebastian se encontran en un bar después de mucho tiempo que no se habian visto.
> Judith sonriò ...



Ahora, que alguien me diga, por favor, dónde está el contenido ofensivo de ese diálogo.
¿Por qué sonrió Judith, entonces?


----------



## Neuromante

Siguiendo con tu off-topic.


Los insultos siempre son ofensivos. Y como ya dije de entrada: Si el amigo fuera heterosexual se estaba jugando una bofetada y una denuncia en los juzgados por violencia de género... como mínimo ella no le volvería a dirigir la palabra. De hecho: Precisamente esa palabra "sonrió" es la que demos ha dejado claro que Sebastián es gay. Ninguna mujer le permitiría a un heterosexual que la ofendiera llamándola "marichocho"


Marichocho es ofensivo, y mucho. Los insultos ofensivos no hay que explicar por qué son ofensivos.

Pero bueno.... Potrebbe un italiano cosa ci sarebbe di "ofensivo" nella parola "maritoppa" o nella parola "marifiga" o in "marivagina"? Perché sembra non ci sia nulla da strano


----------



## dragonlop

Per me ''Marichocho'' non è offensivo, è un modo in cui un gay effeminato saluta o chiama alle donne in modo informale, un po' volgare. Agli uomini sarebbe ''Maricon!'' (questo anche si può dire come un insulto se viene da un etero) e alle donne ''Chocho!'' (più comune) ma alla fine ''Marichocho!'' (María è il primo nome di tante donne qua in Spagna per la Madonna, tutto può diventare Mari qualcosa con un po d'immaginazione).

Potresti cercare significati poco comuni tipo ''soltanto sei utile per il tuo chocho'' come esempio maschilista: Il capo di un bar che chiama la cameriera in modo un po' dispettivo: Venga, muévete, chocho, que para algo te pago!!


----------



## MuruaMD

Buenos días. Solo quería saber el significado y el origen de la palabra, en caso de que alguien lo conozco. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Rafacastellano

Mart_ina675 said:


> Buon giorno e Buon primo maggio,
> 
> qualcuno sa come tradurre ¡Marichocho! ?
> 
> Il contesto è: due amici molto in confidenza che si ritrovano dopo taaaanto tempo.


Hola.
Según he leído en las entradas anteriores. 
1.- Es una palabrota malsonante... pero, pero... si es dicha entre amigos con mucha confianza, no tiene sentido ofensivo... sino que suena a broma que genera confianza. 
2.- Si son gays, aún más. Sin son amigos de confianza usan entre ellos apelativos chabacanos en femenino usualmente. 
3.- No sabría decir algo en italiano...


----------



## violapais

Hola chicos,
En este caso podría traducirse por "figooooona!", que es vulgar pero si te lo dice un amigo homosexual suena perfectamente aceptable. Lo digo por experiencia. 😉


----------

